# thanksgiving



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Man, what a beautiful morning! Being one that dislikes colder weather rides, it was a real treat to get out for a quick 20 this morining. Knowing the weather's going to turn, I absolutely buried myself, and did my pr for my short loop at 17.6mph, in North Brunswick, hillsborough, franklin, along Rt27, 518, millstone River rd, and Skillman Rd. 
Happy thanksgiving.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey I did a 36 mile loop too from Edison , Boundbrook, part of Manville, Hillsborough, Franklin Somerset and back to Edison.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Nismosr. nice job. I went out yesterday too... 
I've only been in the area for a year, and haven't really had time or hooked up with Highland Park Hermes, or Princenton freewheelers, but I still like to ride with someone. If you're even interested in meeting up to ride on a saturday/sunday late am early afternoon, let me know. 
I'm not a racer, so I can't break someones legs off, but I do push myself pretty hard when I go out. I usually ride for 1.5 to 3 hours solo, and average about 16.5-17.5 mph.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

where you from ? I live in Edison area . oh I just started road cycling also, so I'm not really a racer myself. Usually ride solo at my own pace. Rutgerscycling.com has some good routes that starts at Highland Park Cyclery. Thats what I usually follow.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Yep - it was a really nice day. I went east on 518 from Skillman, almost to Rt. 27, turned around and went back down Georgetown Rd. to the canal, up the canal, back down the canal, over to the Sourlands, up Dutchtown-Zion and back down to home. 36 miles, 18.2 avg. 

I usually stay off 518 due to traffic, but I figured traffic would be light early on Turkey Day.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

I took this on Thanksgiving day. Been riding my mountain bike along the canal lately, it's a nice ride.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Great photos! I used to ride the canal path all the time when my daughter had swim practice at Werblin. We live is such a pretty area - if you know where to look.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Yeah, the canal is a nice alternative, I ride it from my house and prefer that path and my mountain bike in the winter. I'd much rather get a good workout at 10MPH when it is 35 degrees or less. 

I've been riding it at night quite a bit lately since it gets dark so early. I go in by Rutger's stadium and come out in Bound Brook or vice versa. From my house it is a nice 13 mile loop, not bad in the winter and certainly better then a trainer. 

I'm sure you have passed this more then a few times...


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

That's the sluice/bridge at Bound Brook, right? Do you have any problems (with the "authorities") riding at night on the tow path? I've been thinking of doing the same thing out of the Rocky Hill area. I've got lights and a good tow path bike, and it sounds like more fun than spin class at the gym. On weekends, I ride on the roads all winter unless the roads are icey.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

*Terex - member of PFW?*

Terex - Are you a member of the PrincetonFreeWheelers.com? I am. I ride out of Mercer County Park area and last Thursday morning I rode out to the Dutchtown Zion Rd. area. I first rode out to Washington Crossing and then took 579 to the end and across RT 31, wound down and around a few roads to Linvale and then a few more to Dutchtown Zion Rd, then down to 518 up Province Line, Penn Rocky Hill Rd, Carter Rd., and back home again. A nice 55+ mile ride or so for me. (But not at 18.2mph, too many hills, and too far for me to ride that fast for that distance). When I left it was 36 degrees and when I got back I think it was 38. It never warmed up as they said it would.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Terex said:


> That's the sluice/bridge at Bound Brook, right? Do you have any problems (with the "authorities") riding at night on the tow path? I've been thinking of doing the same thing out of the Rocky Hill area. I've got lights and a good tow path bike, and it sounds like more fun than spin class at the gym. On weekends, I ride on the roads all winter unless the roads are icey.


I think so, I know it's not far from bound brook 

As for the authorities, never. Far as I know bikes are perfectly legal on that tow path, and I am the only maniac out on that path at night in the winter, rarely do I see anyone there at night, but I always expect some nut to pop out with an axe, Halloween style.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Yep - I've been doing the PFW rides during the summer weekdays out of Hopewell and Montgomery. I usually ride with Western Jersey Wheelmen on the weekends. I led a WJW ride last weekend.

I usually don't venture south of Princeton for my rides - not enough hills. 

The ride that I averaged 18.2 only had two decent hills, Dutchtown-Zion and 518, east of Rocky Hill, next to the quarry.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

can someone do a mapmyride.com where ever you guys ride ?


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Go to motionbased.com and do a search for voodoochild. He has lot's of rides posted in that area.:wink: You can also search that area - use names of area towns like Hopewell, Rocky Hill, etc.


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

All right all right..........

Which one of you hardcore maniacs was out riding on my trail yesterday in the snow? 

I went out last night after work in the dark and snow and saw plenty of tire tracks along the canal, figured it might be one of you guys. If that is the case, I want to buy you a glass of scotch. 

Had a great ride last night, really cold but the snow is just fun. I need to get another layer on my ass and feet as they were the only things that got cold last night, head hands and torso were fine.


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

nicmoser,
i've done a few on mapmyride. just search 08902, and the one's i posted should come up. or pm me your emial, and i'll email 'em to you


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Climbing_Clyde said:


> All right all right..........
> 
> Which one of you hardcore maniacs was out riding on my trail yesterday in the snow?


Not me - I was in spinning class.:cryin: Need to get my canal bike cleaned up and my lights charged. I'll try to remember to do that tonight. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Climbing_Clyde (Jun 16, 2007)

Terex said:


> Not me - I was in spinning class.:cryin: Need to get my canal bike cleaned up and my lights charged. I'll try to remember to do that tonight. Thanks for the reminder!


You may want to wait till this weekend, it's colder tonight then it was last night.
 

How are the spin classes, I should get my fat arse into one sometime. 
I have a trainer but that is boring as hell.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

Climbing_Clyde said:


> How are the spin classes, I should get my fat arse into one sometime. I have a trainer but that is boring as hell.


Spinning is OK. You've just got to try it for a while. Some instructors are really good - some are really crummy, so you have to do a few classes with different people. I have a little used trainer too. I should try to use it a bit more this winter.

I got in a little ride this afternoon after it cleared up. Enough to keep the legs moving. If it's not decent in the morning, I'll do a double spin class like I did last week.


----------

